# Ghost Songs



## Nightshade (Jul 18, 2004)

Here is a great new site. I plan to order this one.http://tinyurl.com/p87h

As darkness falls and shadows loom I bid you welcome to my tomb.


----------



## ravenmanor (Sep 1, 2004)

Has the second ghost songs been released? Where/how do you buy them, I don't see any info on ordering or price?


----------

